# Automator: dupliquer commentaire iPhoto en commentaire Spotlight



## etudiant69 (24 Mai 2005)

je souhaite copier/coller mes commentaires et titre d'images que j'ai fait sous iPhoto pour les metre dans les commentaires Soptlight de l'image.

Je n'arrive pas à monter ce script, quelqu'un a une idée? une inspiration divine? (ou une inspiration stevesque  )


----------

